# BEC 6600+ Problems



## texasclaw (Oct 20, 2005)

Tonight my BEC 6600+ would not show the Alaska Channels. I got a good signal when I checked to see if all was right (yellow line on both fairly strong), however I got "No Video" each time on all the programs 1-6. Program 7 showed the rainbow screen with the beep buzz. My other satellites seem to be coming in fine. What could the problem be?

Help!


----------

